# My boy is having trouble guys :(



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

I never thought id make a thread like this. Im crazy scared because the reality hit me. 

I dont have erections like i use to. i dont even recall having one for today, morning wood sure but throughout the day no. Even a couple of nights ago i was dancing with a girl, danced for over an hour, dirty dancing man. she was gorgeous, terrific body, soft smoothe skin, she grinded up on me all night and i didnt get nothing out of my penis. was i attracted to her, definitely she was mind blowing. I've been having this trouble for quite some time now and i never paid much atention to it because for the past 2 years i've been a lazy louse. 

Now i do notice and im sure i've been having this trouble for a long time. 18 months or so. I dont know the reason. I've been treating my body poorly and im not sure if its that. A little info:

Im 24. 6 foot 140 pounds. last 2 years been depressing, i was stressed alot. never went out or did much just work and the couch. lazy work as well sat down almost all day. im not obesed but i am unfit and lazy. 

I use to masterbathe alot. never had a proper diet, never exercised alot, didnt even drink alot of water maybe a bottle a day. and sleep. i never got as much as i should maybe 5-6 hrs every night.

I never dranked heavy, couple of beers but not often. Im not any any meds, i never did drugs, i've never taken any meds or supplements.

I have literally no idea why im having this problem. Even if i maage to get an erection it doesnt last very long or gets very hard. It never use to be like this, i use to have alot of erections and it lasted long, hard like a brick too. I have no idea whats happened and im not sure what to do. 

I've only started the gym a week ago, slowly starting back running and getting fit. Only thing i've changed so far. 

*What should I do?*


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

6' 140#? You're a freaking toothpick. Do you eat over 2000 cals a day?

Don't run. Lift weights, heavy weights. Eat a lot. You need to gain 30#+.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Lift.

Weights.


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> 6' 140#? You're a freaking toothpick. Do you eat over 2000 cals a day?
> 
> Don't run. Lift weights, heavy weights. Eat a lot. You need to gain 30#+.


No i dont. i honestly dont think i clock 1000 cal. i eat like twice a day sometimes more but i dont eat alot of food.


----------



## ulyssesheart (Jan 7, 2017)

Go to the doctor and get a full blood panel done. Does diabetes run in you family? Familial blood pressure or circulation problems? This is potentially serious. Dehydration is easily solved. Drink more liquids. You are rather skinny. Do you have anemia?


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

ulyssesheart said:


> Go to the doctor and get a full blood panel done. Does diabetes run in you family? Familial blood pressure or circulation problems? This is potentially serious. Dehydration is easily solved. Drink more liquids. You are rather skinny. Do you have anemia?


Im going first thing in the morning. yes it does. i believe my father is diabetic as well. I dont think i do, no one in my family is big we are all quite slim. i recall always being skinny though.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Get checked out first by your MD! 

Then get involved in a rather rigorous exercise program at a good local gym!*


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

How did you do with the police officer test?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Do you look at porn?

Your Brain On Porn | Evolution has not prepared your brain for today's Internet porn


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Big thing I see in what you say is that you treat yourself poorly. If you start to treat your body right, it will start to treat you right, if you know what I mean.

Things like: Eating a healthy diet, working out regularly, and getting a proper nights sleep. I had an issue a couple of years ago and it was more of my diet than anything. Was not getting enough of the proper nutrients and the little guy was not responding normally. Exercise will also really help to get the body ready for action.

Get the checks done by your doctor and listen to what he/she might have to say.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> Lift.
> 
> Weights.


Luckily at 6' 140lbs just moving everyday objects likely qualifies as lifting weights.


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> How did you do with the police officer test?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So far im doing really well. Just 3 more stages to go.. ( sniff sniff ) i can smell the uniform.


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

jld said:


> Do you look at porn?
> 
> Your Brain On Porn | Evolution has not prepared your brain for today's Internet porn


 Yeah i use to kill that  .. im done with that havent even had temptation for that for this year. even joined a nofap program . pretty helpful.


----------



## 2inthemorning (Dec 12, 2016)

So i visited the doctor. Blood tests all came back fine, very healthy no problems whatsoever. I started explaining my lousey lifestyle and inactivity for the past 2 years, told him my porn affiliation/ addiction and the conclusion was my lifestyle. 

I live an absoloutely rubbish lifestyle, lack of sleep, exercise, water, and proper diet plus the over use of porn are my problems. so basically i need to change all of that and i wouldnt have any more problems. 

Also i visited some sites and i already forgot the things they said. basically what i got was my overuse of porn made my brain constantly release some hormones and its why im not sexually aroused easily anymore and why my boy isnt functioning as it should.

So my change of lifestyle is the solution. Thank god.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

2inthemorning said:


> So i visited the doctor. Blood tests all came back fine, very healthy no problems whatsoever. I started explaining my lousey lifestyle and inactivity for the past 2 years, told him my porn affiliation/ addiction and the conclusion was my lifestyle.
> 
> I live an absoloutely rubbish lifestyle, lack of sleep, exercise, water, and proper diet plus the over use of porn are my problems. so basically i need to change all of that and i wouldnt have any more problems.
> 
> ...


Glad you identified the problem. All the best moving forward!


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Are you in the US? Put on the gun, instant hard on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theb4ssplayer (Apr 28, 2016)

I'm glad that you got a diagnosis from the doctor. Did they say how long it should take before you are able to get back to a normal level of hormones or chemicals or whatever? Good luck.


----------



## thugkitty (Jan 20, 2017)

Im no doctor but your problem is caused by emotional stress.. Get out more do more active hobbies.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

